# Has Bean IMM prize day - Part 2 - The Cupping



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

..so anyway, after the tour, Steve took us upstairs to the 'training room'. Never have I seen such an array of vastly expensive and coffee-porn-tastic kit! (you will see what I mean from the pics).

We were offered coffee and I suggested a brewed coffee to start, Steve made a Chemex of Columbia Oporapa, ground on the Marco Uber Grinder (I want) and poured using the Marco Uber boiler (I want) @ 95.7c. Was pretty tasty. Cappuccinos / espressos were also promptly issued for the others.

Then we hit the cupping table. 8 coffees had been selected , they were labelled and very different in cup profiles, this was to show the newbies in the group the vastly different flavours and smells that come from coffee.

*
Post production :*

Bolivia David Vilca

Ethiopia Sidamo Grade 2 washed

Columbia Operapa

Bolivia Machacamarca

*Pre shipment :*

Columbia Gazpon

El Sal San Raphael Bourbon

El Sal San Raphael Ceraza Natural

El Sal San Raphael Pacas (world exclusive genetically proven new varietal)

Thoroughly enjoyable and very interesting to see peoples reactions to Natural versus Washed etc.

Some pictures for your viewing pleasure! will do this in batches of 5, so be patient


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

next 5 pics. (another 10 to come) Last bit - part 3 - Slayer session = up tomorrow!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

another 5.........


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

...and final 4


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

We were there from 9.45am- 12.45 ish. Other than security , only Steve was on site, they are 'closed' Saturdays


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice prize Gary! What were the stand out coffees? I've only tasted the Bolivia David Vilca (as filter) but could never get a cup that I really liked.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Some tasting notes / comments : -

Post production :

Bolivia David Vilca - sweet choc finish, hints of juniper & pear. Works better as espresso (for my taste)

Ethiopia Sidamo Grade 2 washed - Pure Earl grey tea...so clean and light

Columbia Operapa - Easy drinking

Bolivia Machacamarca - Sweet and balanced as you'd expect

Pre shipment :

Columbia Gazpon - much more robust, earthy almost (not in a bad way)

El Sal San Raphael Bourbon - generic (but high quality) Bourbon

El Sal San Raphael Ceraza Natural - wow , stood out on the cupping table, funky-bus...boozy, jammy/ KK commented 'olives' steve agreed

El Sal San Raphael Pacas (world exclusive genetically proven new varietal) - very nice, need to expore more when available

To be fair the 3 which stood out were - Ethiopia Sidamo Grade 2 washed; El Sal San Raphael Ceraza Natural & Columbia Gazpon - this wasnt a fair test ...we didnt cup blind and because of the variety it was a bit like trying to compare a 1st growth Bordeaux wine to a fine malt whiskey back-to-back


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Gary some say that you are a generic (but high quality) Bourbon? Are these claims unfounded?

Can you tell I'm major jealous?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Ha! Looks like home!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Definitely makes me want to cup more coffees at home, the subtle differences between coffees can be quite apparent when side-by-side


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Agreed. Every time I do comparative cupping I learn a little bit more. Trying to get into a regular habit. IMM is helping!


----------

